# Looking for e juice



## Eldene (18/10/18)

Hi guys

I am looking for some Rogue by HHA 3mg and some Joose Havana nights 60ml 3mg
preferably from one on line store to save on shipping. Apparently the guy at Atomix says that Rogue is not been manufacture anymore.
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (18/10/18)

Check out @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/10/18)

Eldene said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am looking for some Rogue by HHA 3mg and some Joose Havana nights 60ml 3mg
> preferably from one on line store to save on shipping. Apparently the guy at Atomix says that Rogue is not been manufacture anymore.
> Thank you



Hi @Eldene 
Did you come right with this?

I found the juices at Sir Vape for you:

Rogue
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-rogue-reserve-by-hha-batch-003?variant=43548313422
Havana Nightz
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-havana-nightz-30ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldene (28/10/18)

Hi Silver 

Yes i did get it at Sir vape, just a pitty i couldn't get Good Boy there as well.
Thank you so much 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/10/18)

Eldene said:


> Hi Silver
> 
> Yes i did get it at Sir vape, just a pitty i couldn't get Good Boy there as well.
> Thank you so much
> ...



Good to hear - hope you like the juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldene (28/10/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Check out @Sir Vape


Thanks to Faheem as well.

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldene (28/10/18)

Silver said:


> Good to hear - hope you like the juices!


Yes i do, its a first time for Rogue , and had Havana night's before. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

